# Pomona Reptile Show!



## CoolMantid (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got back from this amazing event! Steve was selling lots of mantids and took alot of what he had! I got a mated Dead Leaf (truncata? Help me out here steve.), a Lovely Orchid Female, a cute brunners stick mantis, a large shield mantis (R. Valida), and 4 wide arm nymphs!!!! I am even thinking of going back again tomorrow!!!! Pics are coming soon!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not going this year. I am too likely to be tempted to purchase something I really don't need. :surrender:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 5, 2013)

i was just saw the billboard for it last week and was telling my bf it would be cool to go. cant wait for your pics


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

You have a Truncata nymph? That's awesome!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 5, 2013)

Im so jelly! Truncata look awesome!


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2013)

Ill buy some widearms from u lol :shifty:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 5, 2013)

I picked up an orchid female there too. so cute! :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 5, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i was just saw the billboard for it last week and was telling my bf it would be cool to go. cant wait for your pics


It was awesome. Uploading to photobucket!!!!



Crazy4mantis said:


> I picked up an orchid female there too. so cute! :wub:


Man, I wish I saw you there!



agent A said:


> Ill buy some widearms from u lol :shifty:


I only have 4 sadly



hierodula said:


> Im so jelly! Truncata look awesome!


I totally agree!!!!



Mime454 said:


> You have a Truncata nymph? That's awesome!


YEA! Its actually an adult and she has been mated!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

Here she is!!!! Gravid Adult Female D. truncata


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 6, 2013)

she's a lil fatty :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was she bred? How much did you give for her? Beautiful! I didn't even know that anyone but Yen was keeping them.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Was she bred? How much did you give for her? Beautiful! I didn't even know that anyone but Yen was keeping them.


Yes she is mated, I payed $50 for just her!!!! It was worth every penny!


----------



## Danny. (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, very nice addition!


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 6, 2013)

Great! Definitely worth it. I will buy ooths or nymphs from you if you decide to sell.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice :tt1: 

If u go again can u buy more widearms to resell to me??


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Great! Definitely worth it. I will buy ooths or nymphs from you if you decide to selll.


I hope she lays soon



agent A said:


> Nice :tt1: If u go again can u buy more widearms to resell to me??


Lol I dont think I am going back


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 6, 2013)

How come they don't have events like that in Canada I'll be there all the time lol ..


----------



## aNisip (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm jelly of that Truncata ^-^


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

Hertarem45 said:


> I hope she lays soonLol I dont think I am going back


But in your first post u said u might :lol: 



SilentDeviL said:


> How come they don't have events like that in Canada I'll be there all the time lol ..


None here in CT either, dont feel bad


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

MY R. valida mismolted! I spent a half an hour trying to help her after she fell while molting.  She is sub


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2013)

Hertarem45 said:


> MY R. valida mismolted! I spent a half an hour trying to help her after she fell while molting.  She is sub


Keep her hydrated and well fed and she should make it i hope


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

Hertarem45 said:


> MY R. valida mismolted! I spent a half an hour trying to help her after she fell while molting.  She is sub


Weird, my orchid molted to sub right about the same as your valida! No mismolt though. It's weird she was literally jumping around until last night and she molted in the morning! Hope your valida is ok.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

No her legs are very twisted up but her arms work just fine.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

good she should be able to eat but I don't know how she will molt to adult without holding herself up...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why doesn't this ever happen in NY? The best we could get is a single popa or a hierodula membranacea if i was lucky. Sometimes no mantids


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

Are there any shows like that in new england? I would love to go to one.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 10, 2013)

They have them everywhere. More around the larger cities. Check the internet for reptile shows and your state. You should come up with something. You can also ask at local "mom and pop" type pet and supply stores and ask as they are usually attending them themselves, if not hosting a booth.


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Are there any shows like that in new england? I would love to go to one.


there is the mass reptile expo


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally love going to reptile shows because you can see everything that is available


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hertarem45 said:


> I personally love going to reptile shows because you can see everything that is available


Same! Except in my case, I hardly ever see any mantis :sweatdrop:


----------



## Sticky (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone been to the one in Mass? Where in Mass and if so what was it like? Any mantids and/or other bugs?


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Has anyone been to the one in Mass? Where in Mass and if so what was it like? Any mantids and/or other bugs?


Ax vends there so ask him


----------



## gripen (Jan 16, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Has anyone been to the one in Mass? Where in Mass and if so what was it like? Any mantids and/or other bugs?


Wish I knew. It is probably somewhere out in western Ma.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 16, 2013)

you a super lucky that is a pretty girl how you will share nymphs with you forum buddies :stuart:


----------

